# Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?



## Mak121 (22. März 2015)

Hallo, habe mir eben in ebay ein Lowrance Elite 4x Chirp gekauft mit 50/200/455/800Hz.

Habe mich vorher schon erkundigt und fande das Gerät am besten. Dann habe ich es in ebay glücklischerweise gesehen für nur 150 Euro Sofortkauf. Habe dann sofort zugeschlagen, weil ich wusste das es sonst immer mehr als 300 Euro kostet mit dem 50/200/455/800Hz Chirp Geber.

Jetzt habe ich mir aber nochmal im Internet die gleichen Echolote angeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Echolote ein Chirp Symbol auf der Vorderseite haben. Meins hat jedoch keins.


Bin mir jetzt unsicher, ob es nicht doch ein normales Elite 4 x ist... Dann würde ich es nicht nehmen für den Preis...

EDIT: Jetzt hat sich herausgestellt, dass es doch der billigere Geber ist mit 83/200/455 und 800 Hz... 

Würde  das Gerät jetzt für 127 Euro inklusive Versand bekommen mit Ladegerät.  Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Leider hat der Verkäufer keine weiteren  Informationen mehr und es ist nicht bekannt, ob es wirklich ein Chirp  Geber ist...

Gibt es das normale Elite4x mit 83/200/455 und 800 Hz und wäre es für euch 127 Euro gebraucht wert?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Mak121


----------



## Fordfan (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir aber nochmal im Internet die gleichen Echolote angeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Echolote ein Chirp Symbol auf der Vorderseite haben. Meins hat jedoch keins.Mak121



Wenn kein CHIRP draufsteht ist auch kein CHIRP drinn! Ich wenn es ein Geber 83/200/455/800 kHz ist handelt es sich um ein HDI-Model mit "fester" Frequenz.
CHIRP-Geräte benutzen eine Frequenzspreizung, die vom Gerät selbst kommt (nicht vom Geber!).  Die CHIRP-Geräte sind in der Lage den Kristall im Geber bei  unterschiedlichen Frequenzen in Bewegung zu setzen. Die Bilder sind sauberer, rauschfreier, Fische  in Bodennähe und Köder werden besser erkannt und sauber angezeigt.
Den Geber kannst du aber für ein CHIRP-Gerät verwenden!

beste Grüße
Rene


----------



## Mak121 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*

@Fordfan: Es ist deine Sache wie du deine Artikel kaufst. Ich will hier auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion, also werde ich auch zu dieser Art von Kommentaren nichts schreiben...

Auch der untere Teil bringt mich kein Stück weiter... Habe mich selbst schon informiert was die Unterschiede sind zwischen den Modellen und Vermutungen bringen auch nichts...


Hat nicht zufällig jemand das besagte Echolote, wo vorne auf dem Echolot nur Elite 4x steht. Finde im Internet nur Modelle wo "Elite 4x chirp" bzw "Elite 4x hdi" und "Elite 4x dsi" steht.

Dann könnte mir jemand sagen, was es für eine Art von Echolot ist. Fände sowohl HDI als auch Chirp passend. Jedoch DSI passt nicht zu meinen Anforderungen...

Würdet ihr das Echolot mit Chirp als auch HDI nehmen mit dem besagten Geber für 127 Euro? 



Freue mich auf Antworten.

Gruß,

Mak121


----------



## Seewolf 01 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*

Hier bekommst sehr gute hilfe!
Habe ich auch für mein HDS 7 Touch auch bekommen.

http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php


----------



## racoon (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab eben in ebay ein Lowrance Elite 4x Chirp gekauft mit 50/200/455/800Hz.




Wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du das Echo mit Chirp gekauft hast, dann sollte es auch Chirp haben. Wenn es keines hat, dann geht es eben zurück.


----------



## Mak121 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*

Hmm ja stimmt könnte den Artikel zurück senden, jedoch ist es dann recht aufwendig wenn es nicht Chirp ist... Man weiss leider nie wie der private Verkäufer reagiert... Regele die Sachen am liebsten, wenn ich noch kein Geld bezahlt habe...

Hey seewolf01, 

werde es morgen mal dort probieren. Hoffentlich schreiben dann Leute die das selbe Echolot besitzen. Danke dir#6


----------



## racoon (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Hmm ja stimmt könnte den Artikel zurück senden, jedoch ist es dann recht aufwendig wenn es nicht Chirp ist... Man weiss leider nie wie der private Verkäufer reagiert... Regele die Sachen am liebsten, wenn ich noch kein Geld bezahlt habe...



Du hast das Echolot also gekauft, ohne dass Du Geld bezahlt hast ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fordfan (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Auch der untere Teil bringt mich kein Stück weiter... Habe mich selbst schon informiert was die Unterschiede sind zwischen den Modellen und Vermutungen bringen auch nichts...
> Mak121



Das war keine Vermutung, das ist die Erklärung.

Was ist dann sonst das Problem? Der Händler/Verkäufer hat dir somit ein faslches Gerät verkauft bzw. falsche Angaben zum Gerät gemacht.
Es gab vor Jahren mal ein *Elite-4x* (reines Echolot mit Broadband Sounder - Geber 83/200 kHz), dann der *Nachfolger Elite-4x HDI* (mit Hybridtechnik - Broadband Sounder und DownScan - DSI) und seit diesem Jahr gibt es die *Elite-4x CHIRP* (HDI-Technik mit CHIRP kompiniert). 
Wenn bei die also nur Elite-4x drauf steht ist definitiv auch nur ein "einfaches und schon älteres" Model der 4er Serie (sollte so ca. 3-4 Jahre sein).

Also wenn du kein DSI wolltest, dann hast du bereits das "richtige" Gerät gekauft.

Rene


----------



## Daniel SN (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*

Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken Fordfan...


----------



## Mak121 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*

Hey Rene, 

vielen Dank für die super Antwort #6

Hatte leider es so verinnerlicht, dass es nur 3 Arten von Echoloten gibt |kopfkrat. Gibt ja eigentlich 4 mit dem älteren Broadbandsounder... 

Also nochmal vielen Dank, hast mich vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt... Habe eben beim weiteren Stöbern im Anglerboard rausgefunden, dass es anstatt 4,3 Zoll nur 3,5 Zoll hat und wollte schon lieber neuere Technik mit Chirp und HDI. Für den Preis ist es mir dann doch nicht wert...

Werde es dann wohl stornieren.


Gruß,

Marc


----------



## Sebi2004 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4x Wirklich Chirp mit dem richtigen Geber?*

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen auch das 
Lowrance 4X chirp gekauft.... 
War jetzt ein paar mal damit auf der möhne,
aber irgendwie zeigt er mir kaum Fische an .
Kann mir nicht vielleicht jemand 
Dieses Gerät erklären? Hab ich in den Einstellungen 
Eventuell was falsch gemacht...????


----------

